# Is Pecan Wood good for Turkey



## waytoodeep03 (Nov 24, 2009)

I smoked a chicken saturday with some apple at 350. Although it was good the smoke flavor wasnt as strong as i liked. Apple was pretty light on the chicken.

Is Pecan stronger?


----------



## alx (Nov 24, 2009)

All i have used last 20 years.This year i am gonna try 3/4 pecan chunks and 1/4 red oak......I would recommend pecan on poultry...Pecan is a bit stronger then apple and not as strong as hickory from my experiences...Fine medium wood....Gives my birds a golden brown color...


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

Agree with ALX - pecan is a great wood to use on anything. Another great wood to use on poultry, is cherry wood.


----------



## torkey (Nov 24, 2009)

is it ok to mix a little cherry with the pecan? or better to just use the pecan?  I have some cherry chips that i'd like to use with my pecan logs..good combo?


----------



## seenred (Nov 24, 2009)

IMHO, yes.  I combine cherry with about everything else I burn, pecan, hickory, and mesquite, mostly.  Never had any complaints.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Nov 24, 2009)

Pecan is the BEST choice when it comes to turkey in my opinion. I used (mostly) pecan on last year's turkey smoke and I was very pleased with the result.

Tom


----------



## raceyb (Nov 24, 2009)

Absolutely!!  Mixing woods is like , well, we won't go there on a family board, lol, by all means, experiment!  Find what works well and then let us know!!  :)


----------



## blacklab (Nov 25, 2009)

Never tried pecan on birds as for ribs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. IMO It seems like it would go real well together.


----------

